# Welcome Rob Glasser



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Please join us in welcoming Rob Glasser to the DBSTalk staff.

Rob has been a Dish subscriber since 1998 and a member of DBSTalk.com since 2/22/05. He is in the Seattle, Washington area and works as a systems engineer.

Rob has a two Dish Players, a DVR 942 and a PVR 721.

:welcome_s *Welcome, Rob!* :wave:


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Welcome Rob, good to have you here. Man, this place is growing.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, glad I can help.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:balloons: Welcome, Rob! :grin:

Don't let that first week get ya down too much!  :lol:


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Rob. Thanks for helping out.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome Rob!!!..... Glad to have a fellow Firefox fan join the team.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome, Rob! It's great to have another 942 user on the staff!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Welcome Rob.  Just remember, "Laverne is watching" :grin:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Actually she is, she pointed out to me, Rob's mod status within 2 minutes of me promoting him.

She wanted a prize for noticing, Donnie, send her a prize would ya.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:shrug:

I could be slower if you want!  :grin:


----------

